# 3570k+Maximus V Formula+ Corsair Xms3 1333 C/Vengenace 1600C8 testing



## sumonpathak (Sep 13, 2012)

So...the review was done...i was getting bored..so though why not do some mem testing..
so enter my two contestants:


Vengeance 1600C8 
XMS 3 1333C9 
CPU was 3570K ES @ 4.52 Ghz(45*100.5) and 4.32Ghz(100.5*43)
Motherboard Maximus V Formula(Bios 0502)
Note:All numbers are single channel since i was looking for maximum performance(single channel works better there)
First up the
Corsair Vengeance 1600C8 kit
Stock freq:1600Mhz 8-8-8-24-2T @ 1.5v
Here's what i got:
Voltage:1.62v
*1876Mhz 9-9-9-24-2T*
*www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1391&d=1347476823
*2144Mhz 10-10-10-27-2T*
*www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1396&d=1347476857
anything lower than C8 in 1600 was a no go...
Now the underrated star
Corsair XMS3 1333 C9 kit
Stock Freq:1333 C9 @ 1.5v
Started off at stock:
*1344Mhz 8-7-7-25-1T*
*www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1399&d=1347476879
*1608Mhz 8-8-8-25-1T*
*www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1403&d=1347476907
*1876Mhz 9-9-9-25*
*www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1404&d=1347476914
2144Mhz 11-11-9-25
*www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1409&d=1347476950


seems like corsair is going well in the value series again...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2012)

Vengeance is doing 2144 @CL10!!
Have to say it is great!


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 13, 2012)

am more amazed by XMS3


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 13, 2012)

How much voltage for value series oc?


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 13, 2012)

1.6v vdimm...bas


----------

